# ^^ndstitle-1169^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1169^^


----------



## Jax (Sep 1, 2006)

ROFL! The cover and the title are so GAY!


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to give this a shot, if only to laugh at it.


----------



## Orc (Sep 1, 2006)

Damn, time to put down FF3 for awhile.


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Sep 1, 2006)

o-o that is THE gayest game cover pose ive EVER seen ._. wheres my ds


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 1, 2006)

Works on M3 mini SD with all options default (fastboot, etc). No rom trim.

This game is so flamboyant. I'm stuck at the lake with the old Rupee dude, some typewriter calculator comes up but there's nothing I can do. Oh well. I'll wait for a guide.

Edit: Nevermind, guess it's a wishing well. I hit 1 and tossed it in. The adventure continues!


----------



## TripleA (Sep 1, 2006)

working on supercard sd with these options


----------



## x_comp (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, I don't like the artwork either but the whole mini games thing and getting to paradise sounds great fun XD

http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=256

Can't wait 'til I try this.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 1, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 1 2006 said:


> Yes, I don't like the artwork either but the whole mini games thing and getting to paradise sounds great fun XD
> 
> http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=256
> 
> Can't wait 'til I try this.



Can you do a quick guide? I'm stuck on the lady with a map and I need to draw shit. I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Circled between the trees to uncover the tomb stone. All is well. I like the game so far, pretty weird.


----------



## awfulshot (Sep 1, 2006)

i never knew cartography rpgs were so fun!


----------



## tshu (Sep 1, 2006)

Woah, I have to get this game! I am probably one of the few people who actually LIKES Tingle.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 1, 2006)

Awesome I had no idea this was out so soon! I'm suprised it's been released so close to FFIII and Rune Factory... what's gonna fill the gap until Pokemon?!

The game looks kinda weird... I'm not expecting much but what the hey I'll give it a shot... I just hope I'm still straight by the end of it! xD *lol @ boxart!*

=)


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Sep 1, 2006)

That is probably the scariest box cover art I've ever seen.


----------



## theorgan (Sep 1, 2006)

the coolest cover i have ever seen


----------



## lookout (Sep 1, 2006)

That box cover freak me out!


----------



## yuwing (Sep 1, 2006)

that dude on the cover is on drugs.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 1, 2006)

w00t, this game uses very nice art! Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2006)

*Advances in fighting the pirate scene*

Nintendo just found the best protection against illegal use of their game, known as the EBFH technology (aka Evil Boxart From Hell), it just acts as flashbomb on the user, he can't proceed on pirating the game because is completely blinded by the boxart, throwing up on his illegal hardware.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok. Nintendo just released a game with a "secretly gay" cosplayer. Hell has frozen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





asher, I'm yoking dude, lighten up. Go play DS...


----------



## asher (Sep 1, 2006)

stop all your bitchin attitude...

all your gay-o-phobic posts just 
makes you sound childish.

everyone who says to be a zelda
series fan knows the aesthetic of the 
character.

but of course if you were just joking...
then i retire what i say....


----------



## x_comp (Sep 1, 2006)

Just tried it out and it's as fun as the Famitsu articles described it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They could have just made the entire game stylus only instead of having you use the D-Pad to move, though.

So, quick play....

*Intro*
First, a mysterious voice will speak to the lazying Tingle in his little tree house. After the conversation, leave the house and go left to the springs. Tap it to meet Rupee Jii in the sky who will tell you about the paradise known as Rupee Land. He gaves Tingle a transformation, throwing away the name you entered earlier. Now you can throw some Rupees into the spring. Don't throw them all however because Rupees are your life now! Zero Rupees mean you die so throw a few in say 10.

*Saving & Recipe Book*
Once the conversation is over, head back to the tree house area and Pinkle will call. She tells you about saving using the terminal in the house. So go inside, use the terminal and select the option to save. After saving, a new option will appear where you can ask Pinkle about all sorts of stuff about the game and she will also give you a recipe book. Nevermind that and tap the bottom-right button to exit.

*Battles*
Leave the house and go east then up into the plains. A ponytail person will call you. He tells you how to fight. Walk into the toy monster and roll around, tapping the smoke until it's defeated. The boy (?) will use two toy monsters this time. Run into one then roll into the other one before tapping the cloud. After the battle, speak to the boy again and the lesson ends. Now you can beat some monsters in the area for items and Rupees!

*Mapping*
Go up north to find an old woman who's mapping things out. Speak to her and she'll ask you to complete the map for her. She wants you to mark out the gravestone between the trees so draw a circle between the trees. She will leave you with the map so that you can complete it for her. Go west to find a stone statue of a fish then go into your invent by tapping the lower-right button. Tap the new map button then circle where the fish statue's supposed to be. You now have your map complete!

*Cooking*
You should have at least 3 bones after killing the monsters nearby. Return to your home and open up the box to bottom-right to get 100 Rupees and a Tingle Bottle. Now tap the pot in the bottom-left. Tap the left button to cook by recipe (right is to experiment freely). Tap the first recipe to make some Tingle Fireworks then the yellow button below. Keep tapping the bones until the liquid is done. Now Tingle will move to the tank where you can put the liquid into the bottle.

*The Stores*
Exit the house and go SE to find a town. EVERYTHING will cost you Rupees including talking with NPCs. Pay the guard around 10 Rupees to pass then run to the end to find the old lady running the map shop. Speak to her then use the button to show her the completed map. She will pay you and be glad to open up her store again. I htink the other stores should be obvious. The voodoo lady gives information and buys weird items. Pay the stores around 10 Rupees each to open them up.

*Making Rupees*
Go east to find a crying kid. The fishes ate her (?) fairy doll. Climb up the tree to find a few Rupees. Return and sell your Tingle Fireworks to the old man. You'll have to pay him to speak to him first. Now pay the Rupee lady for some information about the doll. She tells you a fish statue probably ate her daughter's fairy doll. So go back out to find the fish statue. Tap it for the doll then return it to the girl. Run back pass the voodoo lady shop and she will thank you. She offers to pay you Rupees and you only have ONE chance to say how much you want. I tried 100 and failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More info and quests can be found this way or you can just keep beating monsters for Rupees.

...And that's my quick start guide! Have fun reaching Rupee Land


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tingle has to be one of the most annoying characters ever created...he drives me nuts.


----------



## knl (Sep 1, 2006)

i see good ole' tingle is as gay as ever.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 1, 2006)

When i actually heard they were making a game out of this guy i it was the stupiest thing, but when i watched one of the movie it looked kinda good in a way. One thing is for sure ther is no game out there that's nothing like it, and i guess that's the reason it might stand out from all the other games.


----------



## yuwing (Sep 1, 2006)

can't wait to play this! 

being GAY is in! havn't u seen hard gay? jeez, u guys are so out!


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 2, 2006)

If he's gay then how come he gets excited at the prospect of hot chicks kissing him?


----------



## saxamo (Sep 2, 2006)

Wtf that looks just like me?!?!


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 2, 2006)

Jesus did anyone play through the first dungeon? This stuff is comedy gold! Also anyone know where to go afterwards?

EDIT: nevermind i got it.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 2, 2006)

Please tell me it's coming to EU/USA (English).


----------



## mecharse (Sep 2, 2006)

Tingle isn't gay. He's just camp and irritating.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 1 2006 said:


> Please tell me it's coming to EU/USA (English).



As of right now Nintendo isn't sure on if they are going to bring Tingle to the states yet or not. They are asking that people post on the Nintendo forms or email them so they can gauge the interest level and see if it would be profitable enough to bring to the states.


----------



## blizeH (Sep 2, 2006)

Can't wait to give this a try when it gets an English release! Looks like a Zelda game!


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 2, 2006)

Well if it does make it to the states, they're gonna have to edit out the hardgay construction worker at the bridges (after level one). You think I'm kidding?

Sunglasses + low-cut spandex + boots + big smile + VIGOROUS PELVIC THRUSTING = fucking Hardgay


----------



## kalimero (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(VeggieH8R @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> Well if it does make it to the states, they're gonna have to edit out the hardgay construction worker at the bridges (after level one). You think I'm kidding?
> 
> Sunglasses + low-cut spandex + boots + big smile + VIGOROUS PELVIC THRUSTING = fucking Hardgay



ROFL this game sounds like a hell lot of fun


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm stuck in the second level (the beach)... I gave 200 rupees to a guy who repaired the bridge, I go to a bar with the muscle guy icon and then I stuck...anyone know what to do?


----------



## knl (Sep 2, 2006)

Hard Gay rocks, but... Tingle... not as much, no.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 2, 2006)

Yah that NOA poll I took it.  Longer answer short I basically said I can't stand Tingle, he actually makes me want to turn off a game, and that Wind Waker would have been perfect if he wasn't forced upon the user.  I don't like his flaming behavior, his overall flair, and well just any of it.  I made it clear that I'd never buy this game and hope they had the good sense not to release it outside Japan.


----------



## cheshire_carper (Sep 2, 2006)

Should we create a new genre....

'Gayme'

?


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Ares_Real @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> I'm stuck in the second level (the beach)... I gave 200 rupees to a guy who repaired the bridge, I go to a bar with the muscle guy icon and then I stuck...anyone know what to do?


Where's the guy that repairs the bridge? I just cleared the temple under the statue, and I don't know what to do next.


----------



## bush (Sep 2, 2006)

Tingle is the greatest video game character ever.


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ares_Real @ Sep 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm stuck in the second level (the beach)... I gave 200 rupees to a guy who repaired the bridge, I go to a bar with the muscle guy icon and then I stuck...anyone know what to do?
> ...


After the first temple (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) you have to go to the lake where you begin your adventure and you have to throw 650-700 rupees into the lake, the the tower will rise and you will be allowed to go to the second level (the beach). Then you must follow the blue guy who has the map to this level, you give him 50 rupees, he will give you the map. Then you have to go to the far east of that level. There you will find a guy with an axe, when you give him 200 rupees he will repair the bridge for you and then he will dance a super gay dance and run away...And then I don't know what to do.

I can say then I like this game, but in some moments this game is to gay (the dance of the guy with an axe...). And the first Boss Fight was kinda awesome


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 2, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any recipes besides Tingle Fireworks (3x bone.) Have you found any more?


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> I haven't been able to find any recipes besides Tingle Fireworks (3x bone.) Have you found any more?



You can get the recipe for medicine from the smart girl near the big tree in town, but only if you've been around in the 2nd island.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Blebleman @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> You can get the recipe for medicine from the smart girl near the big tree in town, but only if you've been around in the 2nd island.


I just got that one right after I posted. If you make a medicine, you can give it to the guard to get a reward. (I asked for 50 rupees, which was acceptable.)

Also, in the "muscle" bar, go up to the right of the kid in yellow, and "use". You'll have to pay 10 rupees to talk to him, then you can try to hire him as a bodyguard. (I paid 50 to hire him, you may be able to pay less.) The medicine can also be used to heal your bodyguards.


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 2, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Blebleman @ Sep 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the recipe for medicine from the smart girl near the big tree in town, but only if you've been around in the 2nd island.
> ...



I asked 100 rupees for the medicine,and he agreed =)

This game is about risking a LOT.

It's a concept most games don't even touch.


----------



## razuraw (Sep 2, 2006)

how the hell are u lot playing this without any english init. come one dont tell me that all of u can read japanese lol.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Blebleman @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> This game is about risking a LOT.
> 
> It's a concept most games don't even touch.


Hell yeah it is, especially since Tingle literally _bleeds money_.

Razuraw: It's not that hard. Even if you do know Japanese, most of the amounts you have to pay are guesswork anyway. (Incidentally, I _can_ read some Japanese. I'm on my third year of it in college.)


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Ares_Real @ Sep 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ares_Real @ Sep 2 2006 said:
> ...


I got this far, and got the kid in yellow following me, made potions, and have 4 bottles.
I'm totally stuck. This game's weird, that Village People-esque construction worker.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow...


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 3, 2006)

Where did you get four bottles? I got a third one from the kid who was sneaking around after i went back to town to get the medicine. I actually have the Clown following me. He cost like 200 bucks (I couldn't afford the big dude). It seems if you get him into a fight and tumble yourself in with a few enemies he'll randomly give out a BIG bonus. I got like 400 rupees once for fighting those two clams guarding the one with the pearl. Anyone know what to do with the fisherman? or how to get to the island on the second map? I'm assuming that's where the second dungeon and the fourth map change is.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 3, 2006)

In town, the guard will sell you one for 200 rupees, and the old man with the sword will sell you one after you'v esold him enough fireworks.

Do the fireworks have any practical use?


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 3, 2006)

got to the next area. gotta make money and throw it in the pool so the tower gets larger. about 600-800 rupees should do it. easy if you keep selling fireworks and medicine and those pearls (they grow back). I'm currently scouting the area but it looks like there's a dungeon marked on the map.

EDIT: and it's freakin locked up but good. i keep getting new ingredients but anything i mix is junk. I met a dog and gave him a few bones but ran away. Also paid hardgay to fix the bridge. I'm trying to get a new warrior chick mercenary but she's expensive. I wish I knew what the difference was between the partners other than their life and penchant for fighting they don't do much else. I would like to think they had some kind of specific powers that would help (i know the clown does).


----------



## Cjuub (Sep 3, 2006)

I just got into the second dungeon.
What I did was that I talked to the new shop in town (the coffee shop or whatever) and brought the two things she had. (First one I brought for 100 Rupees and the second one for 200 rupees, after that I got a new recipe and I went ahead and cooked some.
Then bring it to the guy in the third area whos just laying on the ground next to a skullstatue, dont talk to him, just throw the bottle with the new recipe on his head and he'll start licking his face and then he will give you access to the statue which opens the huge door in the third area which then leads to the next dungeon. Atleast I think it's a dungeon.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 3, 2006)

QUOTE(VeggieH8R @ Sep 3 2006 said:


> I'm trying to get a new warrior chick mercenary but she's expensive. I wish I knew what the difference was between the partners other than their life and penchant for fighting they don't do much else. I would like to think they had some kind of specific powers that would help (i know the clown does).


The warrior chick kicks ass. (However, this is after coming off the guy with the misaligned eyes and drum; he was powerful as all hell, but he didn't auto-attack, which meant I had to push him into the enemies with the stylus [and he didn't always respond] or I had to tag the enemies and roll to him.) She's powerful and I'm not sure if she purely auto-attacks or if she only jumps in when you're fighting.

Edit: Oh damn, the second boss is awesome. Giant pirate skeleton! Dodge his fireballs and jump (press up) when he slashes. When you jump a slash, tap him to attack.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's been a while, so... sorry for the double post.

On the fourth "island" (third unlockable outdoor area), the first thing the Hard Gay construction worker offers you is a shovel. He wants 700-800 for it. (700 was rejected, 800 was accepted.) This lets you dig up those single square bare patches and find hidden treasures. (Also, you can dig bare ground and randomly find rupees and/or ingredients.)


----------



## lookout (Sep 4, 2006)

Tingle really wants the Japanese public to come out and pick up his DS game. Although he is much more popular in Japan than in the US, he still has to make the people aware! In all seriousness though…this guy probably begged to have his eyes covered in these pictures. He better be getting paid a nice chunk of change for doing this!


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 4, 2006)

Worst job ever.

EVER.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 4, 2006)

how come you can't go anywhere in the beginning that's about where i started, and is basically where the games ends for me since i can't read much of the language.


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 3 2006 said:


> The warrior chick kicks ass. (However, this is after coming off the guy with the misaligned eyes and drum; he was powerful as all hell, but he didn't auto-attack, which meant I had to push him into the enemies with the stylus [and he didn't always respond] or I had to tag the enemies and roll to him.) She's powerful and I'm not sure if she purely auto-attacks or if she only jumps in when you're fighting.
> 
> Edit: Oh damn, the second boss is awesome. Giant pirate skeleton! Dodge his fireballs and jump (press up) when he slashes. When you jump a slash, tap him to attack.



What the hell am i supposed to do in the pirate lair? how do i get in those small holes i blow open, the door in the kitchen, and the stairs blocked by the blue pirate? What does the potion the skeleton gives you do? There's way too much txt in this dungeon. I've been through the whole thing already and got: a potion, a dagger, binoculars, what looks like cotton (from the bomb room skeleton), and a spare bottle.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you traveled around on the raft yet? That's about 1/3 of the pirate skeleton dungeon.


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 4, 2006)

Of course. Which part of "I've been through the whole thing" didn't you understand? Now if could tell me how to get to the boss?


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you done the barrel-sorting game?

Has the alarm gone off yet?

If neither of those has happened, then you clearly haven;t been through the "whole thing".

Once the alarm has gone off, you'll be able to get through the unopenable gate; after that, the guy blocking the door will move.


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 4, 2006)

At what point does the alarm go off? Yes I have done the barrel sorting game.

EDIT: nevermind after speaking to the sleeping pirates again one of them gave me a bandana and the alarm went off.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(VeggieH8R @ Sep 4 2006 said:


> EDIT: nevermind after speaking to the sleeping pirates again one of them gave me a bandana and the alarm went off.


Number one rule of RPGs, especially if they're in a different language - if you can't find anything to do, talk to everyone again.

The cause of the alarm is quite funny. Also, next time you return home after beating that boss, there's a surprise waiting for you.


----------



## Ares_Real (Sep 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how o get to the second dungeon? I'm stuck for good and I don't know what to do :/


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 4 2006 said:


> home after beating that boss, there's a surprise waiting for you.



You're telling me? My tower sank one level for some reason an i had to pay to bring it up again. But you were talking about the dog, i take it. i'm actually going to stop playing at this point. Hardgay took all my money. then i was killed by something after and realized i han't saved for like a half hour. Ahh well. I'll wait for the localization, if ever.

And that 2nd boss was awesome. Throwing it back to the old school punchout.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 4, 2006)

QUOTE(VeggieH8R @ Sep 4 2006 said:


> My tower sank one level for some reason


Yeah, apparently if you don't chuck rupees into the pool regularly, the tower sinks. If Pingle (the purple girl "fairy") starts calling you frequently and it's not because you just reached a new area, that's a good sign you need to go throw some more rupees.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Sep 3 2006 said:


> Then bring it to the guy in the third area whos just laying on the ground next to a skullstatue, dont talk to him, just throw the bottle with the new recipe on his head and he'll start licking his face and then he will give you access to the statue which opens the huge door in the third area which then leads to the next dungeon. Atleast I think it's a dungeon.



THANK YOU!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ive been stuck on this all day.  Knew the coffee shop lady's potion had to be good for something since you cant sell it...

Anyway, boy am i glad i found a forum with ppl actually playing the game.  If quality holds up, and its been great fun so far, this could end up being my favorite ds game, and i dont speak japanese at all!  Great art and tongue in cheek sense of humour.  Hard gay is hilarious!  This game reminds me of a mix between leisure suit larry and toejam & earl.  Highly recommend ppl give it a chance... it WILL charm you.


Questions i would love answered once someone figures them out:

What are the ghost people for?

Are the goons good for anything other than fighting (ie. special skills)?

Sunbather / fisherman / guy in innertube: What do i do with them?

I met the dog but it ran away after i gave it only 1 bone.  Did i fuck up and lose the dog forever?

What is the water fountain in the market good for?  I paid 90 to get it to keep flowing, but it still asks for money when i talk to it.  Anyone unlocked its use yet?


----------



## delfino (Sep 5, 2006)

hi all

what do i need to do the potion for sick man on third island?
how many oranges - tomatoes?
How to cook these?

thx


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 5, 2006)

When I said I quit I was lying. I just finished the 5th island now i'm trying to make enough dough to make the tower grow. 15000 didn't cut it.

And i now have a Yakuza bodyguard. He's exactly like the warrior princess except he doesn't attack everything on sight (a must in the 3rd dungeon) and he looks mad cool.


----------



## delfino (Sep 5, 2006)

nobody can help me ?
i just need help to make green potion with oranges and tomatoes but i don't know how many ingredients put inside?


----------



## cheshire_carper (Sep 5, 2006)

How the heck are you guys playing this? Its just total Jap.

Do I need to be a bender to understand it?


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 5, 2006)

QUOTE(delfino @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> nobody can help me ?
> i just need help to make green potion with oranges and tomatoes but i don't know how many ingredients put inside?
> 
> Three oranges, two tomatoes. Buy the recipe from the coffee stand lady if you want to make more than one at a time.
> ...


I hired Mighty Man. (The superhero-looking guy. His name is actually "Mighty Man" in katakana.) He has the same power levels as the crazy looking dude with the drum and the fat mean dude with the club, but he doesn't auto-attack, except when you're being attacked.

How many tries did it take you to get the old guy through the maze of bugs? That part was seriously, seriously a pain in the ass.

Also, how much did you have to pay to get into the tree dungeon?


----------



## VeggieH8R (Sep 6, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> How many tries did it take you to get the old guy through the maze of bugs? That part was seriously, seriously a pain in the ass.
> 
> Also, how much did you have to pay to get into the tree dungeon?



It took me two tries. If you tap and hold the support character you can lead him around. I just dodged all the bugs except the last one. What sucked was how much i had to pay him to get through the remainder of the map.

The tree dungeon costs 1500. If you need cash just make the new drink for the mustached guy. You can buy the recipie from the cafe girl for 800. Every drink you sell him is 230 i think. And it's easy to make, recipie is the same as the last drink only with 3 watermelons added and those are everywhere on the 5th island.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 6, 2006)

In the second dungeon (pirate dungeon), where am i supposed to push the barrel, or what do i need to do to advance?


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 6, 2006)

QUOTE(groundbeef @ Sep 6 2006 said:


> In the second dungeon (pirate dungeon), where am i supposed to push the barrel, or what do i need to do to advance?


One barrel or many? One barrel just needs to be moved to release the bug under it which you fight. Scour the room for more bugs, and you'll know when you've got 'em all.

For the many barrels game: Notice the reactions when you push barrels; some are heavy and some are light. Heavy (full) ones go to the left and light (empty) ones go to the right. Talk to the pirate skeleton when you finish.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Sep 3 2006 said:


> how come you can't go anywhere in the beginning that's about where i started, and is basically where the games ends for me since i can't read much of the language.



You have to pay about 100 to get back out of the area the first time you meet rupeeji.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 6, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 5 2006 said:


> One barrel or many? One barrel just needs to be moved to release the bug under it which you fight. Scour the room for more bugs, and you'll know when you've got 'em all.



Ah... so i have to kill all the bugs as well.  I noticed the one hiding in the desk on the top left, but didnt realize another one hiding in the barrel.  Thx.


----------



## Slick McFavorite (Sep 6, 2006)

Edit: I figued it out


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont know if anyone has figured this out yet, but apparently the hired goons DO have unique abilities beyond the fighting.  Take the impish little bum guy with you into the pirate dungeon, and send him into the small holes you blow up with the bombs.  He will pull a treasure chest out of each one.  They were both souvenirs for your attic (like the poster from the first dungeon) so i dont know how useful they are, but it was neat nonetheless.  If nothing else, its at least incentive to mess around with the different goons instead of just going with the tough ones.

Other thing i stumbled onto, feed the dog a bunch of bones at once, and he will run out and fetch you some money.  Five bones usually gets around 25 rupees, so not too shabby...


Anyone else notice the paper ninja guy who hides out on each island?  So much wackiness in this game... love it


----------



## tshu (Sep 7, 2006)

Man, I really hope Nintendo brings this over to North American, Europe and Australasia. Tingle is my hero. 

You know.. they should really have a Tingle and Wario crossover happen sometime.. I mean, how perfect would that be. They are both completely insane. They are both incredibly greedy. And they both have wicked 'staches.


----------



## teclir (Sep 9, 2006)

How can i unlock those blue chest that you find across the map ?


----------



## generaltso (Sep 9, 2006)

FWIW, I've translated the text for the first part of the game, up to where you return to your home to access the terminal.  I was going to do more, but I got tired.  English is my first language, but translation is an art and not a science, so I've changed some senteces so they flow better in English (IMO).

At your house:

?????????
Hey, you down there!

???????????
Hey, I'm talking to you!  The 35 year-old!

???????????????????????
Always dull, isn't is boring?

???????????????????????????????????
The time has come to say goodbye to your old life.

?????????????????????
Don't let this chance get away!

?????????????
Get over to the western pond now!

At the pond:

??????????????????????????
Come to the pond and touch the surface.

???????????????
Welcome, I'm so glad you came.

????????????????????????????
I am Ol' Rupie, the Master of Rupies.

?????????????????????????????????????????
As you know, Rupies are a kind of money.  In fact, they're the most valuable thing in this world.

????????????????????????????????????
As I'm the Master of Rupies, I'm quite extraordinary, as you can see.

??????????????????????????????????????
Now then, I'm confident that I have an offer you can't refuse,

????????
and that is...

????????
Rupie Land!

????????????????????????????????????????
Rupie Land is a place where anyone can live a rose-colored life.

?????????????????
It really is a paradise!

??????????????????????????????????????
In Rupie Land, it's always a feast!

????????????????????????????????
Work?  Study?  In Rupie Land those things don't exist!

??????????????????????????????????????????
There are also many beautiful women in Rupie Land!

???????????????????????????
What do you think?  I bet you want go to Rupie Land, huh?

If you choose ??:

???
No?

???????????????????????????????
It seems like you didn't get how wonderful this is yet.

?????????????????????????
Ok, we'll go over it one more time, listen carefully.

If you choose ??:

????????????????????????????????????
Good, good, I can see that you're finally interested in Rupie Land.

???????????????????????????
In order for you to depart right away, we'll need to make a couple of changes!

????????????????????????
As I expected, that was a wonderfully spirited piroutte.

??????????????????????????
From today, your name will be Tinkle!

??????????????????????????????
?  You can forget about that, you're Tinkle now.

?????????????????????????????
How about that?  Your pocket just got a little warm didn't it?

???????????????????????????????
I just gave you 100 Rupies to outfit you for your adventure.

??????????????????????????????????
For you, Rupies are extremely important.

????????????????????????????????????????
Those Rupies are your key to Rupie Land!!

?????????????????????????
First, try tossing some Rupies into the pond!

After tapping on the pond:

????????????????????
Good, good, you're going to throw in some rupies right?

??????????????????????????????????????????????
Even you you want to hurry and go to Rupie Land, be careful not to put in too much.

??????????????????????
Because Rupies are your life!

???????????????????????????????????????????????
If you run out of Rupies your life will also run out, and that will be the end of your adventure.

??????????????????????????????????????????
If you put in too much, you'll endanger your life, so be careful!

???????????????????????????????????
And now, you should enter how many Rupies you will put in to the pond.

??????????????????????????????????????????????
You're really cautious huh? Since Rupies are life, you might say it's a good attitude but...
(I only put in 1 Rupie)

??????????????????????????????????????
If you are too cautions, you will never make it to Rupie Land.

???????????????????????????????????????
And now you can begin your adventure to Rupie Land.

??????????
Now go Tinkle!

After leaving the clearing:

???????????????????????
Haloo! How are you! You're Tinkle right?

???????????????????????
I'm pleased to meet you, my name is Pinkle.

??????????????????????????????????????
From today, I will be your assistant.  I'll try to do my best!

?????????????????????????????????
Now Tinkle, first of all there's something I want you to do.

?????????????
That is: Save your game!

????????????????????????????????
There is a terminal inside your house, and when you access it,

?????????????????
I can save your game for you!

???????????????????????????????
Before you go on your adventure, be sure to save your game!

???????????????????????????????????
Got it?  Before you go on your adventure, access the terminal in your house.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 9, 2006)

If someone could help me there...

I'm stuck in the second area. I've been running around for days now, but I have no idea what to do. There is no "coffee shop" opened yet, and I can't find the second dungeon. I hired that small boy in the Pub or whatever that is but he vanished when I flew away to home. I have no idea what to do. Help?


----------



## Cjuub (Sep 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> If someone could help me there...
> 
> I'm stuck in the second area. I've been running around for days now, but I have no idea what to do. There is no "coffee shop" opened yet, and I can't find the second dungeon. I hired that small boy in the Pub or whatever that is but he vanished when I flew away to home. I have no idea what to do. Help?



There is no dungeon in the second area, just keep collecting rupees and donate to the tower.
A good way to get money is by selling the "fireworks" you cook from 3 bones to the man with a sword in town.
You need about 700-1000 rupees for the tower to extend even further so you can reach the next area.

And nice work with the translation generaltso!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 9, 2006)

That's all I have to do? Meh. Thanks.


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the translation generaltso.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question: How do i get that pig nose off the kid in the market?  I assume thats what i need to get into the gate on the 4th island, but the kid doesnt ask for any money...


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 10, 2006)

Four things I haven't figured out yet:

1. How to open the two locked gates with keyholes in the pirate skeleton dungeon
2. What the red X on the map means
3. What to do with the potion you can get unlimited amounts of (but only one at a time) from the pirate skeleton dungeon
4. What you do with the fisherman or sunbathing lady

Anyone know any of these?


----------



## the_joeba (Sep 10, 2006)

groundbeef: I had some of a certain pickup, similar to the meat one if i remember correctly.  he was like "IS THAT MEAT!!! I'LL GIVE YOU MY NOSE IF YOU GIVE ME MEAT" of course i don't read japanese so he could have said "OF COURSE I'LL MARRY YOU! THANKS FOR THE ENGAGEMENT MEAT" those crazy japanese.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Sep 10, 2006)

To number three:

Drop the potion on the flaming...hand next to the skeleton. Talk to him afterwards.

Also, I have a question: Where do I hire mercenaries? Can someone explain the meaning of the items that are listed when choosing the first option in NPC chat (Buy)?


----------



## groundbeef (Sep 10, 2006)

Ive beaten the tree dungeon and still havent found the item to trade for the pig's nose... did i miss something?  I havent found any garlic either and i already have recipes for it too...  Do these things come later in the game, or have i just missed them?  What island?  Also, how do i "fix" the jeweller guy?  I have a bunch of pearls i want to unload but he's not buying?

Pikaash: You can hire goons at the tavern that is on every island after the first.  It is the pacman head looking thing on the map.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE(groundbeef @ Sep 10 2006 said:


> Also, how do i "fix" the jeweller guy?Â I have a bunch of pearls i want to unload but he's not buying?


Fourth island, I think, by the "nose" gate there's the smart girl looking for her glasses. Go by where the red X is on your map, and look by some rocks a bit south of that to find them. Take them back to her, and you'll fix the jeweler.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 9, 2007)

sooooo, no (U) or (E) release then??


----------



## m2pt5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hahahaha, no.


----------

